# Please help!!



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

We have had our rescue puppy nearly two months now and she has developed a few nasty habits that I have no idea how to stop. Doing my head in! 

1. Been coming on really well with the house training, but now has become worse. She will wee and mess outside and then come in and do it again. I take her out first thing, after she eats, and then just before she goes to bed. Not counting the walks that she has with the walker. 

2. Eating poop. Does not do it on walks, but as soon as she is in the backyard she will do it. 

3. Jumping up at people, specifically my husband. We have tried "off", ignoring her, getting up and leaving the room. And not sure what else to try. 

4. Barking on walks - she is a "frustrated" greeter - if you are out on a walk and she wants to say hello to another dog, she will bark and yip at the other dog. I am walking on with her and saying "uhuh" but I am nervous that at some stage this is going to go from being a "I want to be friends" to being aggressive. 

Other than these 4 - she is a hyper little 8 month jack russell, so we take her to puppy classes and have started puppy agility training as well. To keep her occupied, we have a puzzle game that she enjoys. She picks up new commands really well. 

Help please!


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

AJ600 said:


> 3. Jumping up at people, specifically my husband. We have tried "off", ignoring her, getting up and leaving the room. And not sure what else to try.
> 
> 4. Barking on walks - she is a "frustrated" greeter - if you are out on a walk and she wants to say hello to another dog, she will bark and yip at the other dog. I am walking on with her and saying "uhuh" but I am nervous that at some stage this is going to go from being a "I want to be friends" to being aggressive.


Ohhh JRTs, love them right?
I can help with number 3- my JRT was a beggar for this. What we did with him is we got everyone when they came into our house, if he jumped up and scrabbled, was to not even look at him, fold their arms and turn away. So they walked in, ignored him -completely- and folded their arms, while not glancing in his direction. And it works, he gets so confused as to why people aren't paying him attention he sits straight down. Give it 2 or 3 seconds then fuss away! Don't even look at your dog until she sits down, don't make noises either, just completely ignore- this will work! But you have to do the same thing over and over again and then reward as soon as she does what you want.


----------



## RubyDoosMum (Apr 27, 2014)

Stephny691 said:


> Ohhh JRTs, love them right?
> I can help with number 3- my JRT was a beggar for this. What we did with him is we got everyone when they came into our house, if he jumped up and scrabbled, was to not even look at him, fold their arms and turn away. So they walked in, ignored him -completely- and folded their arms, while not glancing in his direction. And it works, he gets so confused as to why people aren't paying him attention he sits straight down. Give it 2 or 3 seconds then fuss away! Don't even look at your dog until she sits down, don't make noises either, just completely ignore- this will work! But you have to do the same thing over and over again and then reward as soon as she does what you want.


We did this with Ruby and it really does work. She only gets attention with all four paws on the floor. Good luck!


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

AJ600 said:


> We have had our rescue puppy nearly two months now and she has developed a few nasty habits that I have no idea how to stop. Doing my head in!
> 
> 1. Been coming on really well with the house training, but now has become worse. She will wee and mess outside and then come in and do it again. I take her out first thing, after she eats, and then just before she goes to bed. Not counting the walks that she has with the walker.


Not sure if I am understanding this correctly. Do you go out to work and a walker comes in? So your dog is left for a fair amount of time between when you go out and when the walker comes in? During house training a puppy needs taking out frequently, approx every 45 mins as well as on waking, after eating, after playing, etc. If there's no-one there to let her out regularly then when she needs to go she'll just do it wherever she is. When you're at home look out for the clues - sniffing and circling, and get her outside quickly.

Have a look at the sticky http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-training-behaviour/75317-housetraining-your-pup-older-dog.html



> 2. Eating poop. Does not do it on walks, but as soon as she is in the backyard she will do it.


Clean up any poops immediately she does them, don't leave them hanging around then she can't eat them.



> 3. Jumping up at people, specifically my husband. We have tried "off", ignoring her, getting up and leaving the room. And not sure what else to try.


Previous posters have given good advice.



> 4. Barking on walks - she is a "frustrated" greeter - if you are out on a walk and she wants to say hello to another dog, she will bark and yip at the other dog. I am walking on with her and saying "uhuh" but I am nervous that at some stage this is going to go from being a "I want to be friends" to being aggressive.


You could try getting her attention before she starts this. You can see an approaching dog so get her to focus on you, maybe do a "watch me" and you can reward her for calm, quiet behaviour. I've only had to deal with this with one dog that my own dog reacts to, she is normally not bothered about other dogs unless it's a friend and they greet nicely. With this one dog I get her to sit and stay, hold her on a short lead and say "leave it". If she tries to pull towards the other dog I say "ah ah" which she reacts positively to.


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

DirtyGertie said:


> Not sure if I am understanding this correctly. Do you go out to work and a walker comes in? So your dog is left for a fair amount of time between when you go out and when the walker comes in? During house training a puppy needs taking out frequently, approx every 45 mins as well as on waking, after eating, after playing, etc. If there's no-one there to let her out regularly then when she needs to go she'll just do it wherever she is. When you're at home look out for the clues - sniffing and circling, and get her outside quickly.
> 
> Have a look at the sticky http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-training-behaviour/75317-housetraining-your-pup-older-dog.html]
> 
> ...


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Surely it would be much easier to just pick the poop up 

Thai can't resist cat poop and we have a million (slight over exaggeration but not much lol) of the neighbours cats using our garden as a litter tray....I just pick up before allowing the dog in the garden.

Yeah it's a pain in the arse (especially as they aren't my damn cats), but it stops him dinning out on crappy kibble filled cat poop so it's something that I just get on with...

Spraying poop in nasty spray will only work on the poops you spray, so you may as well just pick the crap up


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

i would rather her learn not to eat any.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

AJ600 said:


> i would rather her learn not to eat any.


Do you not pick up her poo from the garden? You really should, for many reasons, not least it is a health hazard to humans, especially children. Not to mention it's terribly unhygienic!

As for training her not to eat it- poo eating is actually normal behaviour in dogs. Some do, some don't, but it's not abnormal.


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

Old Shep said:


> *Do you not pick up her poo from the garden? You really should, for many reasons, not least it is a health hazard to humans, especially children. Not to mention it's terribly unhygienic!*
> As for training her not to eat it- poo eating is actually normal behaviour in dogs. Some do, some don't, but it's not abnormal.


You are kidding right???

of course i dont pick up her poo why would you do that when you can track it into the house and have the whole place look like a compost heap... just in case you miss it - I am being sarcastic. Your comment was a little patronising dont you think?

The reason i asked for help was because i am reaching the end of things i have tried before and for the record, I have always had rescue dogs. I got my first when I was 5. I've just never had one where it feels like we have just taken 5 steps backward when we were going so well and definitely never had any who ate poo unless they had pups.

1. I live near open farmland and forest area and I am not going to go around picking up poo in those areas - you are more than welcome to come down and do that.

2. I would rather she not eat poo because a) its gross and b) i would not want her to lick anyone if she has been and c) as you say its a health hazard.

3. I did not once say it was abnormal but it is also a habit that can be changed.

Oh and before anyone says it, both my dogs are on special diets, with a mixture of veg, kibble and meat. I don't feed them crappy food. They get exercised, and no I am not at home with them 100% of the time, they have their special diets because I work.

My dogs are not perfect - far from it. The eldest one is scared of small spaces because he was kept in the downstairs loo before we got him. He was not socialised so is very nervous around other dogs. The pup has never been in a house before - she has been in kennels all her life, everything is new for her.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

AJ600 said:


> You are kidding right???
> 
> of course i dont pick up her poo why would you do that when you can track it into the house and have the whole place look like a compost heap... just in case you miss it - I am being sarcastic. Your comment was a little patronising dont you think?
> 
> ...


Ummm...



AJ600 said:


> 2. Eating poop. *Does not do it on walks*, but as soon as she is in the backyard she will do it.


So again, pick up as soon as she has had a poop...problem solved :thumbup:


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

When she messes in the house what do you do? Has she only just started eating poo or has she always done it?


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

Wow... the advice was so useful from ST & OS... really appreciate it... 


So for anyone else who has this same issue - read that adding pineapple may work and key is to make it unappealing to the pup.

Meezey - no she has only started doing this. Messing in the house - its mostly wees, she has had 1 number 2, which she left alone. The whole thing is just a little bizarre. 

Other messes - we dont scold her and clean it up. When she goes outside, we give her a treat and praise her.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

AJ600 said:


> Wow... the advice was so useful from ST & OS... really appreciate it...


Yes I thought it was excellent advice too. I always pick up Molly's poo in our garden, prevention is better than cure.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

I don't want to get into an argument with you, but you DID say

"2. Eating poop. Does not do it on walks, but as soon as she is in the backyard she will do it."

So why can't you just pick it up as soon as she does it? 


That's what I do. Though my dogs do eat other dogs poo on walks.


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

Apparently its just me then that is really one filthy disgusting person because I would rather train my dogs to do things properly. 

Thats ok - to each their own.

So to bring this thread back on track rather than being made out to be so nasty by people because I have asked for advice, I have also found this article on the subject.

Dogs Trust - Coprophagia (Eating Poo)


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

Old Shep said:


> I don't want to get into an argument with you, but you DID say
> 
> "2. Eating poop. Does not do it on walks, but as soon as she is in the backyard she will do it."
> 
> ...


My issue was not that you suggested picking up poop. Of course i do! It was the way you said it. As I said patronising. So how about just apologising and leaving it at that. I could be patronising and go on about how easy it is to "unintentionally" insult people through the written word.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm just wondering.

Some previously housetrained bitches can become unreliable again indoors when they're coming into season.

Has she been spayed, or could this be the case?


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

AJ600 said:


> Apparently its just me then that is really one filthy disgusting person because I would rather train my dogs to do things properly.
> 
> Thats ok - to each their own.
> 
> ...


Gosh! Touchy or what?

All a few of us did was suggest that, as she only eats poo in her own garden, then just pick it up. Problem solved.

Sometimes management is a more straightforward solution than training. Specially when there isn't even an problem if you pick the stuff up!

I could say I want my puppy not to eat my best pair of expensive shoes. No good trainer would then advocate leaving those shoes shoes around, spending precious training time trying to get him to leave my special, beautiful new shoes.

No. They would say, don't leave your shoes lying around!

You have to get things into perspective.


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

Sweety said:


> I'm just wondering.
> 
> Some previously housetrained bitches can become unreliable again indoors when they're coming into season.
> 
> Has she been spayed, or could this be the case?


I did think about this as well, but she has just come out of season. We waiting another couple of months before we get her done.


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

Old Shep said:


> Gosh! Touchy or what?


And your words were:

*Do you not pick up her poo from the garden? You really should, for many reasons, not least it is a health hazard to humans, especially children. Not to mention it's terribly unhygienic!*

Look you clearly have an issue with me and are quite insulting - why dont you just stay off this thread if you cant add anything.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

AJ600 said:


> Wow... the advice was so useful from ST & OS... really appreciate it...


Why thank you....


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

AJ600 said:


> I did think about this as well, but she has just come out of season. We waiting another couple of months before we get her done.


The fact that she's so recently been in season could well be the cause of her lapse in house training.

I've had a similar thing with a couple of bitches over the years.

I used to totally ignore any accidents indoors and just let them out a little more often than I would normally and they would be clean again very quickly.


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

Thats good to know.. 

to be honest and prob a bit blonde of me because she was so clean during her season was not expecting a lapse.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

AJ600 said:


> And your words were:
> 
> *Do you not pick up her poo from the garden? You really should, for many reasons, not least it is a health hazard to humans, especially children. Not to mention it's terribly unhygienic!*
> 
> Look you clearly have an issue with me and are quite insulting - why dont you just stay off this thread if you cant add anything.


Ahem. I'm sorry, but I completely fail to see what was insulting about what I said.

And I wasn't tho only one who said it.

I have no issue with your except you appear to have an aggressive tone.


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

Woman you have no emotional intelligence why don't YOU just leave me alone and stop trying to bully me


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Well aren't you a polite one :shocked:



FWIW both myself and OS took time to answer your thread, neither of us have been rude yet you continue to try to get a rise out of someone... Not sure why I bothered as all I got in return was a snarky post  (yep I can roll eyes too :lol

I can't help it if I fail to see what your issue is with poop when YOU said that she does not eat poop out on a walk...YOU said that she will only eat it in the garden so the simple solution would be to pick the $hit up as and when she does it...

Just because neither of us can see what your actual problem is due to what YOU have said does not equate to either of us being rude and/or bullies...

The only one being emotional and rude is yourself my dear


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

Look I tried being polite but having the two of you gang up on me is not going to sit well I've asked twice now to be left alone and still you continue I'm trying to stop an issue before it gets worse with my dog and being told I'm unhygienic because I'm trying to do so is rude. Unlike the other people on this thread you not helping and you won't stop so this is the last thing I have to say to either of you


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Ohhh so now I am ganging up on you...

Not sure how you "gang" with one person but I digress...

I think you may need to re-read the posts, not one person has told you that you are unhygienic.. 
I have however tried to get you to clarify the issue several times with no answer :001_huh:


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

AJ600 said:


> Woman you have no emotional intelligence why don't YOU just leave me alone and stop trying to bully me


Argh , not the 'bully' word again
Not one person has bullied you on this thread or been rude

Please , realise that people are taking precious time away from their own lives to try and help you , read everything in that light instead of seeing insults and you'll get on far better on this forum I promise :thumbup1:

As for the dog eating poo business , I have a dog that does this if he can , he's 7 years old now ... after trying numerous remedies etc over the years the best solution ive found is to just make sure theres nothing there for him to get


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

OP I'm sorry but I've yet to see you be polite at all on this thread?!

They have a point, if the poo is a problem pick it up.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I hate the 'bully' card! People have offered, in my opinion, a very straight forward resolution. If she doesn't do it on walks it's kinda implying it's in your garden. Pick it up...straight forward!


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

Once again I don't have an issue with the advice I had an issue with one post and of course I pick up her poo I've asked a few times now for this to be dropped

It is easy to misconstrue and I had said don't you think it was a BIT patronising. Thinking it would be dropped and it was not


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

If you pick up the poop, and she only eats poop in the garden then what is the issue with poop?

Why do you need to teach her to not eat poop if there is no poop to eat 

We can only go by what you tell us and so far you have said she only eats poop in the garden which you pick up..so what am I missing?


*Disclaimer: Asking someone to clarify their posts so that maybe they can be advised accordingly does not equate to bullying, ganging up on, or anything..it just means the poster wishes "them" to clarify the posts asked :


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

My Lab bitch spent 6yrs in kennels at a puppy farm so when she came to us at nearly 7yrs of age she had no housetraining and had probably been eating poo most of her life. She'd poo then immediately turn around and eat it if we weren't there to stop her, and like your pup she only did it in the garden.

We tried pineapple in the dogs' food (didn't work), chilli powder on the poo (she ate it anyway with a disgusted look on her face ), spooking her with a loud "NO!" (made her grab it and run away with it) and distracting her, all with little effect.
What worked was teaching her a solid "leave" with food which we could then use to stop her eating poo, and never leaving poo outside. She got a _really_ tasty treat for leaving it; the reward has to be higher value than the poop!
Sometimes we miss one but mostly she leaves it now because the habit is broken.

RE housetraining, it took several months for her to get the hang of it, until then we'd have the odd accident (poos and wees). The link posted by DirtyGertie is a good one and is pretty much the method we used. She was withdrawn and frightened at first but when she was more settled the toilet training just seemed to "click" and hopefully the same will happen for your pup.


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

For ST I don't want to do it that way as I don't want it to escalate to eating other dogs messes, whereas I know exactly what my dogs eat I don't know what other dogs eat 

Both of them have delicate tummies and I don't want to take that chance one cannot eat liver and the other chicken


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks Thorne i will try that


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I don't understand either... if you say you pick up the poo... and the dog only eats poo from the garden.. how is that possible


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

I think I got it

She does pick up the poo but she wants to know how to stop the dog anyway as she doesnt want the dog eating poo in the first place ... is that it ?

I've never had any success with Teddy , as I said earlier the best result for me is to pick it up before he can get to it , comical really as im sometimes to be found hovering around him , tightly grasping a poo-bag , just incase , lol


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

My friends dog would eat his own poo if he were left unattended.

After he has pooped, he turns round and attempts to eat it right away. "Attempts" is the operative word here, becuase my friend is on hand to lift it before her dog gets to it.


Like many others here, I do not understand what the issue is at all.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Mese said:


> I think I got it
> 
> She does pick up the poo but she wants to know how to stop the dog anyway as she doesnt want the dog eating poo in the first place ... is that it ?
> 
> I've never had any success with Teddy , as I said earlier the best result for me is to pick it up before he can get to it , comical really as im sometimes to be found hovering around him , tightly grasping a poo-bag , just incase , lol


But wouldn't that be pointless? Creating a problem no longer exists.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Old Shep said:


> But wouldn't that be pointless? Creating a problem no longer exists.


Yeah I agree , but each to their own


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

It would be a it like saying, I have no lawn in my garden so my dog doesn't dig. 

He doesn't dig anywhere else.

So I'll put a lawn down and teach him not to dig in the lawn.

That's just crazy!


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Mese said:


> I think I got it
> 
> *She does pick up the poo but she wants to know how to stop the dog anyway as she doesnt want the dog eating poo in the first place ... is that it ?*
> 
> I've never had any success with Teddy , as I said earlier the best result for me is to pick it up before he can get to it , comical really as im sometimes to be found hovering around him , tightly grasping a poo-bag , just incase , lol


I know that's what I initially wanted to achieve with Breeze, but realised it was easier for everyone concerned to stop attempting to lace the poo with nasty things and to just watch her like a hawk instead.

She still gives me the evil eye while doing her business, just in case I look away for a few seconds


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Old Shep said:


> Gosh! Touchy or what?
> 
> All a few of us did was suggest that, as she only eats poo in her own garden, then just pick it up. Problem solved.
> 
> ...


The way I see it as you have, setting up the dog for success by avoiding the problem or teaching a leave.

David Ryan talks extensively about removing the temptation in terms of prey drive - obviously a different problem entirely but it retains the control for the owner and teach the dog a different way to respond that is more positive, in a premack way.

OP - with the greatest respect - these are all suggestions to help you break the problem down into small steps. You may find that a good clean up, maybe looking at something to add to your dog's diet that makes the poo taste a bit off and some training might all help. Why make it harder? You could have made great inroads into the problem in the time it's taken to reply to these posts


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Thorne said:


> I know that's what I initially wanted to achieve with Breeze, but realised it was easier for everyone concerned to stop attempting to lace the poo with nasty things and to just watch her like a hawk instead.
> 
> She still gives me the evil eye while doing her business, just in case I look away for a few seconds


Teddy and Breeze have been collaborating , he's exactly the same , lol


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

Thank you for the advice

OS I think we should just agree to disagree on the tone of your posts and leave it at that


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

AJ600 said:


> Thank you for the advice
> 
> OS I think we should just agree to disagree on the tone of your posts and leave it at that


The tone of MY posts 

Self awareness isn't your strong point, is it?


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

Thank you !!

Ms I prefer to go down the leave it route


----------



## Lizz1155 (Jun 16, 2013)

Training "leave" and picking up is probably your best bet. However there's also this stuff: Copro-Nil | Copro-Nil for Dogs | Copro-Nil to deter coprophagia It's supposed to work by making the dog's poop taste gross (as if I doesn't already :001_huh, so I'm guessing it will only be effective for preventing a dog eating their own poop - it won't impact eating the poop of other animals. Might be worth a shot though.


----------



## Hopeattheendofthetunnel (Jun 26, 2013)

I haven't got any first hand experience with own-poo eating dogs...but this topic has been discussed many times on my breed specific forum.

Not sure whether it has already been suggested ( haven't read the thread, sorry) - but quite a few owners reported great success by switching to a much higher protein food ( e.g. 32% protein instead of the usual 18% - 23%).

If protein sensitivity isn't a concern, it could be worth a try?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Hopeattheendofthetunnel said:


> Not sure whether it has already been suggested ( haven't read the thread, sorry) - but quite a few owners reported great success by switching to a much higher protein food ( e.g. 32% protein instead of the usual 18% - 23%).


I've also heard that switching to raw food stops the problem as well, as the dog is able to utilise more of the feedstuff, therefore what comes out the other end is less desirable (and less in general).


----------



## Simples (May 2, 2014)

At AJ probably a few different things to try as suggested. "Leave it" worked with mine.

I understand that "the post" could have been read as patronising but I think it was unintentional 

Any way good luck let me know how you get on.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Would just like to add that a big part of stopping problem behaviours is setting things up so that the dog doesn't get to practise the unwanted behaviour in the first place.

Just be glad it's only her own poo she's eating, at least you CAN manage that to stop her eating it. Far harder if they're eating other dogs.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

My dog eats poo of any description, including human poo!!

He'll also heat dead of any description 


After storms we have to keep him on a longline on the beach due to all the dead stuff washed up.

Oh! And the dead deer in the forest? Mmmmmmm!!


----------



## Simples (May 2, 2014)

How's he getting to human poo?


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Simples said:


> How's he getting to human poo?


Presumably where people have been caught short and gone in the woods/fields. It's not that uncommon.


----------



## Simples (May 2, 2014)

I get that but am assuming it's the owners so why not clean up after themselves


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Simples said:


> I get that but am assuming it's the owners so why not clean up after themselves


One of my dogs rolls in human poo at a popular local tourist spot where there are no loos, usually you can tell by the loo roll festooning the bushes.

Have to have eyes like a hawk when we visit there


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Simples said:


> I get that but am assuming it's the owners so why not clean up after themselves


I'm assuming it's not the owners and the dog is getting to it before they're even aware it's there. That's what happens with the majority of poo eaters I've known, they get to it and are scoffing it before the owner knows it's there.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Simples said:


> How's he getting to human poo?





Simples said:


> I get that but am assuming it's the owners so why not clean up after themselves


You'd be surprised.

Poppy has eaten human poo on numerous occasions. How? Because dirty, filthy, disgusting people think it's alright for them to use the sand dunes as a toilet rather than walk 100 yards to the public toilet. There's also the dirty nappies that get left on the beach. Then there's those people who allow their children to poo in the rock pools. I could go on ................ I love where I live but I dislike 90% of the visitors we get .

Poppy generally doesn't bother with dog poo, she'll sniff and leave it, but she just can't resist human poo. I live at the seaside so walks/runs on the beach are a daily occurrence for us. It's not very often it happens but once she's got the scent of human poo, her nose goes up, frantically sniffing the air and she's like something possessed. Her recall goes out of the window and she's on a mission - run off, find that poo and gobble it up . I don't know what it is that makes her want to eat it but the end result is usually the most foul wind (from a normally non-trumping dog) followed by runny bum the next day .

It's getting busier now, bank holidays have started and the main season is only a couple of months away. I'm already starting to dread it .


----------



## PennyGSD (Apr 16, 2012)

We could never teach one of our dogs not to eat his own or any other dog or cat poo he found.

We solved the problem by never giving him a chance to get to his own, and keeping a really close eye on him on walks. If he sniffed anything for longer than a millisecond, one of us would be hovering over him. Luckily he always stayed very close to us off lead.

By the way - you say your dogs have sensitive tummies? Jack's was super sensitive, and the slightest morsel of poo used to turn him completely inside out, his own or others. It's possible the poo eating is a problem with digestion, or the digestion problem might be being caused by the poo eating.

Either way, if I had a dog exhibiting this sort of behaviour again, I would teach a firm leave, but still pick up his poo the second he does it. A leave command doesn't have to be limited to poo. You don't need to leave poo down to tempt him or train him to leave, but teach him to leave anything you use the command on, then if he comes across poo out and about, you can use the command.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

DirtyGertie said:


> You'd be surprised.
> 
> Poppy has eaten human poo on numerous occasions. How? Because dirty, filthy, disgusting people think it's alright for them to use the sand dunes as a toilet rather than walk 100 yards to the public toilet. There's also the dirty nappies that get left on the beach. Then there's those people who allow their children to poo in the rock pools. I could go on ................ I love where I live but I dislike 90% of the visitors we get .
> 
> ...


Sounds like he beach I walk on. I actually use it less in the summer because of all the extra visitors.

Until a couple of years ago there was also an issue with travellers illegally parking their caravans on the beach and using the dunes as a lavatory (though they are not the only ones. The local youths do this on summers evenings). The travellers have been discouraged by the judicious placing of boulders by the council and the poo problem has reduced. But it's still a problem. Tip not only eats it, he rolls in it too. Ewwwwww!!


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Old Shep said:


> Sounds like he beach I walk on. I actually use it less in the summer because of all the extra visitors.
> 
> Until a couple of years ago there was also an issue with travellers illegally parking their caravans on the beach and using the dunes as a lavatory (though they are not the only ones. The local youths do this on summers evenings). The travellers have been discouraged by the judicious placing of boulders by the council and the poo problem has reduced. But it's still a problem. *Tip not only eats it, he rolls in it too*. Ewwwwww!!


Thank goodness I've not had that problem...... yet, hopefully I never do.


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

So quick update - not perfect but I think we are getting there. 

So using the leave it command, then a recall and a treat. And she is doing her business, and before she even sniffs it coming back to me for a treat. 

Not 100% perfect but a start. Allows me to then pick up without worrying about her grabbing anything before I get there to pick it. Thankfully most of our house is open at the back for me to be able to keep an eye on them. 

It may end up working too well though. Out on the walk last night - and the other dog did his thing, and she came trotting over to wait for her treat. 

Cheeky mare!

For the other 3 items - still a WIP - but been working on an attention command with her - and much improvement.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

I wanna join the great $hit debate!!

Agree with everybody who says if you got time to spray it you got time to pick it up.

I have had at least one poo-eating dog and this has NEVER ever transferred to eating poo from strange dogs outside of the garden/yard. Has anyone else?

I've read so much here I've forgotten if you have a dog or bitch, but bitches often have an instinct to 'clean up' like this on their turf. Dogs will do it out of boredom, hunger or greed because to them it isn't gross behaviour, but a sensible use of available resources.

Poo- eating is like bin-raiding. It's self- and instantly rewarding in that however much training, aversion whatever occurs after the event, nothing is going to make what your dog found taste any less good.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

I have to agree with th above. You don't correct bin raiding by leaving bins freely available and attempting to train the dog not to steal the yummy contents. Even if you manage to stop your dog stealing when you are there (my collie would never bin raid when there was anyone there) your dog will raid the bin when left alone.

The answer is to make the bin inaccessible!!


----------



## Simples (May 2, 2014)

I disagree. 

Mine used to do it. I got them to leave it. Even when they think I'm not watching. I think it depends on the dog and what they are capable of. Some dogs may get it some dogs wont. Hers might. 

Also AJ600 did say that it gives her a "chance to pick it up" thereby implying that she is not just leaving it lying around.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Are you saying that if your dog bin raided you wouldn't make the in inaccessible?

That's just making life very difficult for you and frustrating for the dog!

Mt collie was a master at bin raiding. He could get into any bin known to man. He could work out how the lids worked, or, if that failed, he'd rock the bin till it tipped over and thill came off.

Why would I spend forever trying to teach him not to go near the bin and spend endless hours clearing up the contents from the kitchen floor, when all I had to do was put the bin in a cupboard?


----------



## Simples (May 2, 2014)

No what I'm saying is that each dog is different. Mine don't go in the kitchen. Yours does. So I don't need to hide bins.

You cannot paint all dogs with the same brush because yours do things. Not all dogs go through the bin or roll in poo. So you work around their habits, or you distract them, at the end of the day that's your decision.

Who am I to say you are wrong or right? I don't know you or your dog?

All I can say is that I did it differently and it worked for me.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

You completely misunderstood what I was saying.

You do not change a behaviour by allowing the dog to practice it repeatedly. The first thing you do is limit their ability to practice it.

In this case the dog only ate it's own poo. 
It was not onerous on the OP to go into the garden with the dog to pick it up when he did it.


So where's the problem?

My analogy with the bin was an attempt to explain the PRINCIPLE behind this.


----------



## Simples (May 2, 2014)

Simples said:


> No what I'm saying is that each dog is different. Mine don't go in the kitchen. Yours does. So I don't need to hide bins.
> 
> You cannot paint all dogs with the same brush because yours do things. Not all dogs go through the bin or roll in poo. *So you work around their habits, or you distract them, at the end of the day that's your decision.*
> Who am I to say you are wrong or right? I don't know you or your dog?
> ...


See bold and as per previous comment, she did say she was picking it up. 
What you are saying is not incorrect, but coming back to my previous point - what works for one may not work for another and it might work for her.

Sometimes you just dont get there in time which is why I followed the leave it command. And it worked for me. To add more colour though, I spent a lot of time with food, toys, etc teaching my two, in and out of their sight. Its at the point now that we can leave food on the coffee table, walk out of the room and they will not touch it. And believe me, they know it is there. I find the little drool puddles 

PS I understood that it was an analogy.


----------

